
Real People Are Turning Their Accounts into Bots on Instagram – And Cashing In - prawn
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/people-are-turning-their-accounts-into-bots-on-instagram
======
technologyvault
This type of abuse happens with almost any kind of media platform.

Google for a long time was losing the battle with people gaming their search
engine until they invested a ton of effort (around 2011) into shutting down
the fakes, many of whom still succeed, but not enough to send people fleeing
for Bing.

I suspect Instagram has shutting these bot accounts down as a top priority.

